

How would you build a social site to generate logos for abstract concepts? - amichail

One possibility is to build something like <a href="http://espgame.org" rel="nofollow">http://espgame.org</a> but with randomly generated abstract logos shown to players.  You could then see what sorts of words are associated with these abstract logos.<p>Another possibility is to have players sketch logos for abstract concepts and score them based on how in tune those sketches are with those from other players.
======
amichail
You could use genetic algorithms as well for the designs. If you are looking
for a logo for some concept X, you could try picking designs from a population
with higher probability for mutation/crossover whenever they have a stronger
association with concept X (where this association is determined from player
input).

